

Avoid the Feature - alexbilbie
https://500ish.com/avoid-the-feature-f031a42e9e71

======
whynotmatt
I have to say I disagree with this. Sure your app may break, but the rarity of
being featured completely outweighs the bugs fixes. The pure exposure of a
feature will help with other press coverage which will help with long term
customer acquisition.

